
What can we do as men to stop sexual harassment? - pm24601
https://sworddance.com/blog/2017/02/20/what-can-we-do-as-men-to-stop-sexual-harassment/
======
gjmulhol
Focusing on quarterly goals or the like just glosses over this as an issue. It
is important that men be willing to say "that isn't how we talk around here"
or "man, that is a pretty crude thing to say to someone in a professional
environment." If you have the power, comments like that should be met with
"you're fired" because honestly, if someone in my workplace can't maintain
some sense of decorum around women, how should I expect him (in this case,
always a him) to behave around clients, investors, etc.

This is not something around which to dance lightly. It is far too common, and
it only takes a few people willing to stand up and say that this isn't
acceptable to break the norms of a bunch of guys just laughing along while a
few say crude things.

